# In need of therapy...



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

.....me not Betty. I have now been accused by my parents,OH and daughter that I am totally obsessed with Betty. I have to admit that in the 7 Months I have had her I have not been out for one single evening without her ( not because of any SA issues but becuase I just don't want to leave her) , she is always my main topic of conversation ( regularly accused of being a dog bore..) and even dream/worry about her in my sleep

In my defence I am at work all day so only have the evening/weekends with her,
she is my first dog and feels extra special to me after nearly losing her at 12 weeks old..

So , am I OTT???


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Colin....Yes you are OTT!
and so am I!!!!!
We always are telling people that we can't go somewhere because lady was home all day and we feel bad...or because we would rather be having a snuggle with her than go out...or the fact that all I ever want to talk about is my dog and dog training and behaviour, however I try to not talk about her to not let people know just how crazy I am!!

Someone was at my house for a party and I learnt that they actually had a cockapoo! oh my god I went insane! I couldn't shut up. even told them about the site, and everyone and all my friends in the UK and they looked at me like I had two heads...not everyone loves their cockapoos as much as we do!
but we are better for it!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No way OTT ... you are a cockapoo owner and a good one at that ... what about me ??? serious therapy would be needed then .. lol ...

Nothing wrong with loving and caring for your dog or dogs .. I only talk cockapoo, only write cockapoo .. and do you know what I am so happy and I love it  

When you getting number 2 Colin .. just another one to love and talk about xxx

Colin we wouldn't want you any other way to be honest


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Colin let's face it we are all cockapoo obsessed on here! You are with friends. I used to jump at the chance if my OH ever suggested dinner out, now I always think of an excuse as I'd rather stay in and cuddle my 'poos!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nah, Helen and I are the same Colin (maybe H is a little worse) 

These are our first dogs too and again we take them everywhere we can. 

Except... we went to a lovely French restaurant in the New Forest for Helen's Dad's birthday and thought we should for once check them into daycare (from 10:30am to 7pm on Saturday) - we use our local Petpals - they're great, anyway, we'd been through the 'let's take them with us, leave them in the car, in sight of the restaurant and check on them every 45 minutes or so - (we were only in the restaurant for 2.5 hours, the rest of the time we would be in the car with them or at H's Dad's house) - but decided, no, lets put them with Petpals (lovely big house, 2 acre back garden(!), just round the corner from us, others dogs to play with and a walk on top).

So we did, went to New Forest, met outside the restaurant, waiting for the others - there are of course New Forest ponies wandering about, lying in the sun, standing in the road, as they do - then we spotted a couple (of people, not ponies) walking up the road with a Westie and would you believe it - they take their dog in the restaurant! If only we'd known! When we went in, there are the couple with their dog lying down at their feet. 

Anyhow, they had a great time at the daycare and so did we.

We take them everywhere, probably too often (regulars at the pub, well known and loved by all the staff and the management team) - in fact I shall probably walk Pepper up there tonight as Helen is taking Ruby to agility (to meet Dave Munnings - agility god apparently!)

Ian


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmmmmm....let me think  You...OTT....er probably YES  but then the vast majority of us who post on here are too so you are in perfect company!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad to hear I am in such good company!! I'm sure people outside of
'cockapoo world' must think we are a bit nuts!!

When I mention to people I belong to a Cockapoo forum (or two) or
say I am going to a cockapoo meet I'm sure they think I am some kind of saddo ( behave yourselves...no funny comments required here please )


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lol ... don't worry I bore my kids, my hubby, my mother in law, my friends and basically anyone standing within shouting distance of me .... 24-7 talking or thinking Cockapoo ... I so need puppies lol   

Hey I dont mind being a saddo :S .. it could be worse I am sure .....


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Depends who you ask LOL

Us other cockapoo nutters are going to say "No way". Your dogless mates are going to say "Heck yes!". Whose answer matters more to you........


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Soo said:


> Depends who you ask LOL
> 
> Us other cockapoo nutters are going to say "No way". Your dogless mates are going to say "Heck yes!". Whose answer matters more to you........


Good point!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Colin you know I dream/worry in my sleep too! I've never had so many doggie dreams!! I could easily become a hermit in a very isolated place - as long as I had cockapoos! I've also talked about the forum/meet to non-doggie friends and am sure they think I've gone crackers - but like all the others - I really don't care - I'm happy!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Of course you're OTT, we all are. 

I must admit I do leave Millie and go out, the greeting on my return is worth it  Maybe you should try it, nip out for an hour and you'll get the most enormous cuddle on your return. :hug:

Ian - I too spend a lot of time down in the New Forest and I'm always on the look out for places that allow dogs. Its one of the most dog friendly places around. Which restaurant did you go to, any good?


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Not ott at all I'm just the same!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Lol Colin, love this thread!! OTT about Betty, how could anyone not be head over heels for your gorgeous girl!!

I must admit when i first got my Betty I would rarely go out without her but since she's been a year old I have calmed down a bit and now leave her for an hour or two a couple of evenings a week to go out and if I go out for dinner etc. Being single and living alone I had to just get into the habit of leaving her or I would have had no social life. However I prefer to go places where I can take her and will suggest places where she can come too. My mum said when they have Betty for a few days she prefers not to go out as she doesn't like leaving her!!!

The reason I have Betty with my dog walker all day is so that if I am going out I don't feel bad that she's been on her own all day.

Are you family, friends, OH, saying your Betty obsession is an issue or just just taking the mickey out of you??? If you are happy and it's not affecting friendships/relationships etc then it's not an issue and they get to enjoy her company as well as yours!!!

Xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I Have a confession - I too am cockapoo crazy :ilmc:
I used to pop for coffee after my school run - but now I dash back to my cockapoos so we can go a lovely walk together. My friends say they lost me to Treacle but now I have Clyde, they will never see me!
But you know what - cockapoos have given me back the love I bestow on others and never received back - its far safer to love your cockapoo!
See we are all nutters but very happy ones! 
PS I will babysit Betty if you ever want a night away - but won't give her back! :smile:
She would complete my Poo fest!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Before we had Teddy I used to read a lot of stuff on the forums to get as much info as possible before he arrived. I remember saying to my daughter then 'I think everybody on these forums seem a bit nuts' I am pleased to say I have not come across anything to make me change my mind about that So here we are - nutters all!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Lol Colin, love this thread!! OTT about Betty, how could anyone not be head over heels for your gorgeous girl!!
> 
> I must admit when i first got my Betty I would rarely go out without her but since she's been a year old I have calmed down a bit and now leave her for an hour or two a couple of evenings a week to go out and if I go out for dinner etc. Being single and living alone I had to just get into the habit of leaving her or I would have had no social life. However I prefer to go places where I can take her and will suggest places where she can come too. My mum said when they have Betty for a few days she prefers not to go out as she doesn't like leaving her!!!
> 
> ...


I would say mainly mickey taking with a slighty serious undertone..

I love them all it's just that Betty is my baby..perhaps the doggy devotion will diminish a bit in time( or pehaps not)..I'm actually a very lucky man


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Of course you're OTT, we all are.
> 
> I must admit I do leave Millie and go out, the greeting on my return is worth it  Maybe you should try it, nip out for an hour and you'll get the most enormous cuddle on your return. :hug:
> 
> Ian - I too spend a lot of time down in the New Forest and I'm always on the look out for places that allow dogs. Its one of the most dog friendly places around. Which restaurant did you go to, any good?


Oh yes, I get enormous cockapoo cuddles everytime I come home from work.
Me and the Oh work together but on entering the house Betty always makes a beeline for me...can't help but feeling ever so slightly smug


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I would say mainly mickey taking with a slighty serious undertone..
> 
> I love them all it's just that Betty is my baby..perhaps the doggy devotion will diminish a bit in time( or pehaps not)..I'm actually a very lucky man


Betty is gorgeous so don't blame you being obsessed! To be honest I often think I don't want to go to work as would rather be at home with Betty. Oh and I always tell my Betty she's my baby!!!!!!

If you need a night out and want a dog sitter then me and Betty would be happy to have another Betty for company!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> I Have a confession - I too am cockapoo crazy :ilmc:
> I used to pop for coffee after my school run - but now I dash back to my cockapoos so we can go a lovely walk together. My friends say they lost me to Treacle but now I have Clyde, they will never see me!
> But you know what - cockapoos have given me back the love I bestow on others and never received back - its far safer to love your cockapoo!
> See we are all nutters but very happy ones!
> ...


I'm completely with you....cockapoo love is definitely unconditional...
Betty,Treacle and Clyde..that would be something!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Colin, if you'e OTT I'd hate to think what I am... at nearly 1500 posts BEFORE I've even got a Cockapoo??? 

My family have called me dogzilla and if I'm honest, with my least accepting friends this site and all of you are my guilty pleasure


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh Colin, that has made me giggle!!! Never ever ever would I call you OTT. They have no idea what they are talking about


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Ian - I too spend a lot of time down in the New Forest and I'm always on the look out for places that allow dogs. Its one of the most dog friendly places around. Which restaurant did you go to, any good?


It was Les Mirabelles, French restaurant in Nomansland. Very nice. Good service and lovely food

Ian


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I am still amazed by people who do not know what a cockapoo is! I must be asked this question at least once a day. Maybe we are in a parellel universe.The only therapy you need is more exposure to poos!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy is our first dog and it has somewhat surprised me how obsessed we have become with all that he does and how much we talk about him 24/7. I convince myself that all people must feel the same way about their dogs but deep down I know that it is just different for cockapoo owners. We know the secret....best dogs in the world!!
H x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

If you need therapy then so do most of us on here! 

Well most of our spare cash goes on the dogs........ we only go on holiday with the dogs........... except for our honeymoon where we both missed Monty and was worried about him even though he was being looked after by sister & hubs 

I spend loads of time on cockapoo forums........now have our Owners website where I have been know to be up writing articles at 1.am and now we have a very busy FB group so more cockapoo talk!!

I could write a book on cockapoo ear cleaning and the amount of products I have tried!!! 

So book us a place together on the cockapoo therapy session


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Colin you are completely OTT but no more than the rest of us....obsessed with all things Cockapoo I think! 

I don't think you need therapy though, maybe a nice walk with your Cockapoo pals 

We all wouldn't have you any other way  :hug:
xx


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Colin - YES totally!! Ha Ha 
Fun tho isnt it!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> When I mention to people I belong to a Cockapoo forum (or two) or say I am going to a cockapoo meet I'm sure they think I am some kind of saddo ( behave yourselves...no funny comments required here please )


Definitely not OTT, we love our dogs like family because they are  & of course cockapoos are the best dogs in the world...

But I also think that people must think i'm crazy/weird if I mention that i'm on cockapoo forums & go to cockapoo meets haha, not that I really care what they think, but I just tend to not tell most people.

I think people would think I was especially weird if they knew that i'd travelled over an hour each way in torrential rain to Manchester just for a cockapoo meet! Never mind Colin, we're all in the same boat on here


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I am happy to admit Vincent is the centre of my world! I love him more than anything. My boyfriend is even worse than me!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

This is a nice thread All in it together


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

You are definitely not alone Colin, I think I'm a bit bonkers - oops I mean OTT  actually maybe just Cockapoo owner normal by the sounds of it  I talk to Bertie, call him my baby ask him if he'd like things, if he's feeling ok - knowing full well he hasn't got a clue what I'm talking about and I'm just making noise to him - lol.

Clare and Bertie x


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Well how could you not be ott about a dog as cute as betty?
And i must admit my friends think im bonkers when i talk about a cockapoo forum adn as for meeting some people on it and now looking after their puppy whilst they are overseas well totally bonkers as far as some people are concerned!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Billy is our first dog and it has somewhat surprised me how obsessed we have become with all that he does and how much we talk about him 24/7. I convince myself that all people must feel the same way about their dogs but deep down I know that it is just different for cockapoo owners. We know the secret....best dogs in the world!!
> H x


I think you've hit the nail on the head here. I have friends with dogs who sort of treat their dogs, well like dogs. I'm sure they think I'm potty. Millie is simply part of the family and not 'just a dog'.

And yes they do raise an eyebrow when I say I'm off to meet other cockapoo owners who I've met on a forum


----------

